# Eagle Goes Fishing!



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome. Look out Thomas Manglesen.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's nice to see our national bird helping out with the carp eradication project.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

You capture some freaking amazing shots. You're very talented!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I would like to take my family to see these magestic birds, where are these photos taken


----------

